# Best place online to order prints & what finish to select?



## sunny16 (Jul 2, 2013)

I recently purchased my first DSLR. I have taken some shots that I want to print, but would like a higher quality than Walmart. Where is the best place online to do so and what finish do I select? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 2, 2013)

"The best" is going to be pretty subjective...  I've been using AdoramaPix lately, and they haven't messed anything up yet.  I've been happy with their quality so far.  Not saying that they're "the best", but they're definitely not the worst, lol!

As far as which finish to select, that really depends on the photo...


----------



## wyogirl (Jul 2, 2013)

Improve Photography did a testing of quality for online print labs.  I really like MPixPro and Millers.  I believe they are the same company actually.  Best Online Photo Print Lab [Test Results]
There is a link to the post.... but Jeep got it when he said "best" is subjective.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 2, 2013)

I really like using mpix.com. I get quick turn around on my photos, but I live less than 4 hours away.


----------



## wyogirl (Jul 2, 2013)

I get quick turn around with both mpix.com and mpixpro.com.... I live in WY and got a large, matted and framed print in 3 days.


----------



## KmH (Jul 2, 2013)

Many people discover getting high quality prints made is a bit more involved than they first thought.

Tutorials on Color Management & Printing


----------



## KmH (Jul 2, 2013)

ronlane said:


> I really like using mpix.com. I get quick turn around on my photos, but I live less than 4 hours away.


A vast majority of Mpix's stuff is done about 7 hours from you, in Miller's Columbia, Missouri lab. The Columbia Lab

The Pittsburg Lab

No doubt, it's still close enough to ensure quick turnaround.
MpixPro and Miller's have shipping policies and charges different from Mpix's consumer shipping policies/charges.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks for the info Keith. But as a hobbist can I use mpixpro?


----------



## KmH (Jul 2, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Thanks for the info Keith. But as a hobbist can I use mpixpro?


Yes.

As a hobbyist you can use Miller's and MpixPro. For either you just have to complete their application process.

For sunny16, which image finish is largely determined by image content.
Portraits often look best with a matte finish, but there are many other options too.
Mpix offers several different print papers and other materials, like canvas, acrylic, or even press printing.

It is also helpful to know if a print is a C-print (chromogenic) or an inkjet print. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C_print


----------



## hirejn (Jul 2, 2013)

Best is up to you. But what I use is Zenfolio. Their color correction is perfect. And they're actually cheaper than Walgreens for 8.5x11. Zenfolio is essentially the same as Mpix or Miller's Professional Imaging and they do quality work. There are dozens of labs, however. Take your pick. The most popular finish is probably some sort of lustre -- a sort of textured semi-gloss. Metallics and pearls are very different.

I've heard photographers using Mpix with zero color management on their own end and still getting great prints, if you use their color correction services. However, I do color management to get to a starting point that I know the lab will not have to adjust much to match. It's just better to have that quality file. Also it ensures the best viewing on screen.


----------



## sunny16 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your help/advice.


----------



## KmH (Jul 2, 2013)

Mpix only guarantees prints they make that are color corrected by them.


----------

